# Traditional Bow



## OldCootHillbilly

I been thinin bout gettin a traditional bow fer some huntin ifin need be an a bit a target fun. I've tinkered with compounds but they got movin parts that a tradtional bow ain't.

Any idears where ta get a decent one (don't wan't ta spend a fortune) an what ta look fer?


----------



## JustCliff

Well. If you are looking for new try 3 rivers archery or Archery warehouse. I looked at some of the bows. What the hell happened? The prices have gone stupid. I have a martin L100. It is no longer made. everyone that has shot it likes it. It was inexpensive and well worth the money.You may find a NOS out there somewhere. I would suggest getting one in the 35 to 45 pound range.


----------



## NaeKid

JustCliff said:


> Well. If you are looking for new try 3 rivers archery or Archery warehouse. I looked at some of the bows. What the hell happened? The prices have gone stupid. I have a martin L100. It is no longer made. everyone that has shot it likes it. It was inexpensive and well worth the money.You may find a NOS out there somewhere. I would suggest getting one in the 35 to 45 pound range.


I will agree with you on that the prices are getting stupid :brickwall:

I have been saving my coins for a nice recurve bow from BassProShops and they are wanting just over $500 for the one that feels best in my hand ... ya, that's the Martin Hunter ... I think that I'll be pop-can hunting for a while before I can afford that one


----------



## Nor777

You might look on ebay. I hate to say it but there are some good recurves on there most of the time.
The ones I would look at are 
Bear, Grizzly
Pearson, Colt or Palomino
Browning, Collegiate
Howwatt, El Dorado
Wing, Chaparral


----------



## Magus

Make one.


----------



## FatTire

Yeah what magus said! 

Might check out boarriorbows on YouTube, lots of DIY videos


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Rudder boes archery has everything from staves to completed bows with instructions for making bows (although you can get that on the internet or elsewhere for free). I made one using one of their roughed out staves for less than $40.oo. It shot fine. I gave it to my daughter for her birthday.


----------



## Huntmaster

Uggghhh... Stay away from bass pro unless you have to!! It's worse than Wally World! Plenty of good recurves on Craigslist or flea bay...


----------



## kyredneck

Pawn shops are always a good place to look for something like this.


----------



## Guest

The Samick Sage is an excellent buy and will do well at both target and hunting.

If you choose to buy used be very careful. Twisted limbs are a real fault and come from improper storage of the bow. Cracks or deep scratches should also ring warning bells. A worn string can be a danger area also.

The Samick Sage can be had new for less than $150 and comes with an instruction book and warranty.

GC


----------



## Magus

Know what's ironic? the very day after I posted that,I picked up a lefty Bear compound for 10$

I'm a lefty too. 

All the right hand bows were 100+


----------



## musketjim

Pawn shops are a good bet, and also check with your local archery shop. Most are pretty cool and will work on price and payment options and you you'll get a good fit. I shoot a PSE Raven takedown recurve. I also shoot an old Oneida Eagle compound.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Crikies! There expensive ain't they!

I remember when I was a kid ya could get em at the hardware store fer like 5 bucks an that was a decent one!

I'm gonna have ta shop around a bit. Might try my hand at makin one. Maybe play with them pvc ones ta see what they'll do. Wan't a decent wood one though.

Thanks fer the help yall!


----------



## seanallen

I decided to start looking for a recurve instead of a compound because there aint any moving parts. Less crap to go wrong. Been thinking about making a traditional longbow, just dont have the available time. 12 hours a day of work leaves very little free time. Post some pics on the build when i get started in the spring.....


----------



## Guest

seanallen said:


> I decided to start looking for a recurve instead of a compound because there aint any moving parts. Less crap to go wrong. Been thinking about making a traditional longbow, just dont have the available time. 12 hours a day of work leaves very little free time. Post some pics on the build when i get started in the spring.....


What kind of wood are you thinking about using for the bow?


----------



## JustCliff

Not a bad deal here with the free shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEN-PEARSON-SIGNATURE-RECURVE-BOW-7331-Vintage-/290842693644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b793500c


----------



## Nor777

GroundClutter said:


> What kind of wood are you thinking about using for the bow?


 A lot of people use osage orange. But you can use just about any thing. There is a guy that shoots at our club that every one of his kids starts out with a yaupon limb with a string on it. 
Do youself a favor before you decide to build a bow. Do a google search on building a self bow (thats what its called). That way you will know where to start and what to do and what tools you will need.


----------



## bllboyd

Agreed I own a compound bow myself and have also made a long bow ! There vids on YouTube I watched that were very strait forward step by step and easy to follow ! After that all you gotta do is find the rite type of tree to fell split that tree into two and off ya go ! I PROMIS IT'S EASYER THEN YOU'D EVER THINK and the outcome believe me is quite deadly indeed !


----------



## Guest

Nor777 said:


> A lot of people use osage orange. But you can use just about any thing. There is a guy that shoots at our club that every one of his kids starts out with a yaupon limb with a string on it.
> Do youself a favor before you decide to build a bow. Do a google search on building a self bow (thats what its called). That way you will know where to start and what to do and what tools you will need.


I've build 40 or 50 self and composite bows. I was just wondering what kind of wood seanallen was thinking about using. I use mostly Osage, Vine Maple and yew. My preference being in that order.

GC


----------



## Nor777

I've never build one. I don't really have the time to commit to it. Plus my add would kick in and I would have another half completed project.


----------



## JustCliff

Hey Ol Coot.
I have been looking at some bows on line the last few days. I like traditional bows myself but have been looking at the take down recurves. In my way of thinking if you got one of those with the removable limbs, it wouldn't be near as hard to make different limbs if necessary. I have found some for about $120 on line. I may end up picking one up for my birthday next week.


----------



## seanallen

Ok. Ive watched a PILE of youtube vids on bow making. Im thinking im gonna try a yew bow. A friend of mine has some old ram horns he found out in the Rockies. Think im gonna face the front of my bow with that. Post vids someday soon.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup, looked at them take downs to. Nice cause ya can keep em in a pvc pipe till ya need it along with a few arrows. 

So many choices, can only get one. More research.


----------



## JustCliff

I got this one last night. Not a bad price.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Outdoor-Sports-IMPALA-62-40-RH-Recurve-Bow-L-K-/221178514534?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=J8FkSadW8VvYQviXV5ps1%252Bp0gMI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

